# REAC Audio Source



## norihiro (Feb 18, 2022)

norihiro submitted a new resource:

REAC Source - Audio-over-ethernet source



> *Introduction*
> 
> This plugin provides audio source(s) from REAC, which is an audio-over-ethernet protocol developed by Roland.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## norihiro (Mar 13, 2022)

norihiro updated REAC Audio Source with a new update entry:

REAC Source 0.1.1



> This is an experimental release of an audio source from REAC, an audio-over-ethernet protocol.
> 
> Changes in this release.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Jul 9, 2022)

norihiro updated REAC Audio Source with a new update entry:

REAC Source 0.1.2



> This is a bugfix release of an audio source from REAC, an audio-over-ethernet protocol. Changes in this release.
> 
> Fix possible crash when changing device name
> Improve timestamp
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 14, 2022)

norihiro updated REAC Audio Source with a new update entry:

OBS REAC Source 0.2.0



> This is an experimental release of an audio source from REAC, an audio-over-ethernet protocol.
> Changes in this release.
> 
> Rewrite build script to support macOS on Apple Silicon. Functionality is briefly tested with OBS 28.0 beta2.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 20, 2022)

norihiro updated REAC Audio Source with a new update entry:

OBS h8819 Source 0.2.1



> This is an experimental release of an audio source from REAC, an audio-over-ethernet protocol.
> Changes in 0.2.1
> 
> macOS: Revise build script to support OBS 28.0-rc1 (and later) macOS on Apple Silicon.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Oct 15, 2022)

norihiro updated REAC Audio Source with a new update entry:

h8819 Source 0.3.0



> This is an experimental release of an audio source from REAC, an audio-over-ethernet protocol.
> Changes in 0.3.0
> 
> Windows: Newly developed Windows version.   Install Npcap library. See this guide for detailed install steps and notes.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Nov 2, 2022)

norihiro updated REAC Audio Source with a new update entry:

REAC Audio Source 0.3.1



> This is a hotfix release of an audio source from REAC, an audio-over-ethernet protocol.
> Changes in 0.3.1
> 
> Fixed the plugin was not correctly loaded on OBS 27 on Windows.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

